# 3 Kleine Java programma mit array .



## Goodboy (21. Mai 2015)

1.Schreiben Sie eine Java Methode die die Zinsen einer Kapitalanlage berechnet
Einzugeben und diese Laufzeit in Jahren das Kapital mit sowie der Zinssatz in %
Auszugeben und die Zinsen und der Gesamtwert des Kapitalanlage Wobei jährlicher Zinsbetrag / Kapital *100

2.Schreiben Sie ein weiteres Java-Programm welches die Gesamtkosten einer Internetbestellung addiert und 
ausgibt  .Ist der Bestellwert größer als 200,00€ so ist die Lieferung versandkostenfrei,ansonsten fallen zusätzliche 5,95€ 
Versandkosten an .Der Einkäufer kann mehrere Bestellpositionen erfassen.Position mit Wert 0 bedeutet das Ende der Eingabe.

3.Das Unternehmen benötigt noch einige statische Umsatzauswertungen
Alle Monatsumsätze des Jahres 2014 sollen in einem Array gespeichert werde. Zu ermitteln
ist die Gesamtsumme der Mittelwerte aller Umsätze und den umsatzschwächsten Monat des letzen Jahres Generieren Sie die monatlichen Umsatzdaten als Zufallszahlen im Berreich von 6.700,00€ bis 
9800,00 € und geben sie zur Kontrolle das gesamte Array aus.

kann mir einer helfen.:bahnhof:


----------



## franky27 (21. Mai 2015)

Wird dir ohne Eigenleistung oder spezifische Fragen hier sicher keiner machen.


----------



## Denni173 (21. Mai 2015)

Zunächst einmal ist die Aufgabenstellung oder genauer gesagt dein Deutsch in eben dieser unterste Kanone!
Was genau ist dir denn Unklar?
Wo hapert es genau?

Poste mal bitte was du schon an Code hast, denn du wirst niemanden finden der deine Aufgaben für dich löst.


----------



## Goodboy (21. Mai 2015)

hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Mai 2015)

Goodboy hat gesagt.:


> hat sich schon erledigt.


Ja, nee .... ist klar
:noe:


----------



## Goodboy (22. Mai 2015)

*Aufgabe 1*



```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        
    }

    public static void aufgabe1() {

        double kapital = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane
                .showInputDialog("Geben sie ihr Kapital in € ein"));
        double laufzeit = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane
                .showInputDialog("Geben sie die Laufzeit in Jahren an"));
        double zinssatz = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane
                .showInputDialog("Geben sie den Zinssatz in % ein"));
        double kapitalNeu = kapital;
        for (int i = 0; i < laufzeit; i++) {
            kapitalNeu = kapitalNeu * (1 + (zinssatz / 100));
        }
        System.out.println("Endbetrag: " + kapitalNeu + "\t Zinsen: "
                + (kapitalNeu - kapital));

    }
```

*
Aufgabe 2*


```
public static void aufgabe2() {
        double summe = 0;
        ArrayList<Double> bestellungen = new ArrayList<Double>();
        double ware = -1;
        double versandkosten = 5.95; 
        while (ware != 0) {
            ware = Integer
                    .parseInt(JOptionPane
                            .showInputDialog("Geben sie ihr den Preis für die Ware ein (0 für letzte Bestellung)"));
            bestellungen.add(ware);
        }

        for (int i = 0; i < bestellungen.size(); i++) {
            summe = summe + bestellungen.get(i);
        }
        System.out.println("Gesamtbestellwert: " + summe);
        if (summe < 200) {
            System.out.println("Versandkosten: " + versandkosten);
        } else {
            System.out.println("Versandkosten: 0.00");
        }
    }
```
*
Aufgabe3 *



```
public static void aufgabe3(){
        int min;
        int gesamtUmsatz = 0;
        Random rand = new Random();
        int[] umsaetze = new int [12];
        for(int i = 0; i<12; i++){
            umsaetze[i]=rand.nextInt(3100)+6700;
        }
        for(int i = 0; i<12; i++){
            gesamtUmsatz+=umsaetze[i];
            System.out.println("Umsatz "+ (i+1) + ". Monat: " + umsaetze[i]);
        }
        System.out.println();
        min = 0;
        for(int i=1; i<12; i++){

            if(umsaetze[i]<umsaetze[min]){
                min=i;
            }
        }
        System.out.println("Der "+ (min+1) + ". Monat war der umsatzschwächste mit einem Umsatz von: "+ umsaetze[min]);
        System.out.println("Gesamtumsatz: "+ gesamtUmsatz);
    }
}
```

Tarrew thx


----------



## franky27 (22. Mai 2015)

Richtig was gelernt dabei was?


----------



## strußi (22. Mai 2015)

ein hint, du kannst auch beträge/zinssätze/... mit nachkommawerten haben, sollte also auf double geparst werden, nicht int


----------

